# Tae Kwon Do



## olsontowers (Jan 18, 2011)

My wife and daughter are really into their Tae Kwon Do. 

Currently they train under the TAGB association. They've been told that this won't be possible in Dubai and that the closest discipline they'll be able to follow is ITF (International Tae Kwon Do Federation).

I've checked Time Out and trawled the internet but i'm struggling to find any further information for Tae Kwon Do clubs in Dubai.

Does anyone know of any clubs that they might be able to look at?

Many thanks!!!!!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Had a similiar problem when we moved here. My youngest had just got her 1st Dan in Fudo Ken Ryu karate, but all she could find here was Shotakan.

Good luck with the search


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

There is a TKD place in Ajman, just before the Ajman city center/Carrefour when going in the direction to Hamriyah Free Zone. I don't remember the name now. I did some TKD training a while back, back home but I believe mine was basically under ITF. Also, maybe yellow pages may help? Not sure coz I haven't checked it myself. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Purple shark (Jun 10, 2012)

Hello, wondering if you were lucky in your quest for a taekwondo academy. I am currently in the same dilemma. 



olsontowers said:


> My wife and daughter are really into their Tae Kwon Do.
> 
> Currently they train under the TAGB association. They've been told that this won't be possible in Dubai and that the closest discipline they'll be able to follow is ITF (International Tae Kwon Do Federation).
> 
> ...


----------



## Gwayland7 (Jan 7, 2012)

Purple shark said:


> Hello, wondering if you were lucky in your quest for a taekwondo academy. I am currently in the same dilemma.


There is a martial arts centre behind the Mazaya centre called World Blackbelt Centre, Its just off SZR, The have a few classes and I believe Tae Kwon Do is one of them, as I looked at starting classes a month or so ago.

Have a search for Rio Altaie on Facebook, he is the owner and one of the teachers there.
He teaches Tang Soo do.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Dubai1970 (May 12, 2012)

I have been searching without success for somewhere to carry on with Krav Maga when I move to Dubai. Nearest thing I've found is a boxing club in Dubai Marina but they don't have a website - google white collar boxing dubai and they come up. By all acconts they don't let you spar until you've satisfied them you have the requisite conditioning and aptitude, which suggests to me they are sensible, sober, incremental and resonsible. Will post the article link soon when I get a moment. TKD practitioners (like KMG practitioners) stand to benefit from the focus on handwork and fitness that boxing remains unrivalled at imparting. Your family members could do worse than trying it for a spell until they find a reputable club. I fully expect that I shall benefit hugely from the experience when I get there next month.


----------



## Dubai1970 (May 12, 2012)

Here you go. Link at the bottom of the article doesn't work but the article itself (and the comments beneath it) contain some details to start your enquiries (please post here if you make any progress - the article is all I have to go on presently)...

Boxing in Dubai - Sport & Outdoor Features - TimeOutDubai.com


----------



## olsontowers (Jan 18, 2011)

There is an great taekwondo club in The Gloria Hotel Media City. It meets on Saturday, Monday, Tuesday and Thursdays 5-8pm (different time for different ages 5-6pm for under 10's, 6-7pm for teenagers though adults can also attend and 7 -8pm for adults and/or senior belts). Lots of parking, it is on the 8th floor and you pay per month which allows you to train as many times as you want.


----------



## Purple shark (Jun 10, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the replies.


----------

